# Probleme beim Fernzugriff auf eine Webvisualisierung



## Cloud01 (4 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Habe folgendes Problem, habe eine Webvisualisierung auf einem Server laufen (VM Windows 10), nun möchte ich per VPN auf diese zugreifen.
Leider funktioniert der Visio Zugriff nicht.
Hat jemand eine Idee, ob die Firewall der VM (Windows) diese sperrt? Kennt sich jemand da aus.
Hab schon probiert den Port 80 und 443 in einer neuen Regel frei zugeben.


----------



## GLT (4 Oktober 2021)

Von wo aus hast Du getestet bei aktivem VPN - innerhalb des LAN (funktioniert nicht) oder extern z.B. Telefon?


----------



## Cloud01 (4 Oktober 2021)

von Extern. PC an einem anderen Standort.


----------



## PN/DP (4 Oktober 2021)

Ich weiß nicht ob Du es schon wusstest, doch die Kurzbezeichnung für "Visualisierung" ist "Visu" und nicht "Visio". Nicht das hier Verwirrungen auftreten. Visio ist was anderes, was Du hier bestimmt nicht meinst - oder doch?

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2021)

Tja bei der Einrichtung kann man x Fehler machen.
Ist der Endpunkt des VPNs der Host oder die VM?
Wenn es der Host ist, dann musst du sehr wahrscheinlich die Netzwerkeinstellungen der VM anpassen.
Je nach verwendeter Virtualisierungslösung gibt's da verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Mehr kann man da bei deinen wenigen Angaben nicht sagen.
Bei Google gibt's da aber genügend Anleitungen.


----------



## Cloud01 (4 Oktober 2021)

Sry es handelt sich um eine Visiu.
Ich würde sagen das der Endpunkt liegt beim VPN, beim VPN zugriff handelt es sich um einen Secomea Sitemanager.
Dort sind die Porteinstellungen soweit gemacht.
Ich vermute das Problem liegt bei VM weiss aber nicht was man noch machen könnte ausser die Firewall auszuschalten und die Port 80 und 443 freigeben.


----------



## JSEngineering (4 Oktober 2021)

Moin Cloud,

die Frage von Blockmove war, ob Du den Linkmanager auf Deinem Host laufen hast oder in der VM?
Wenn Du den auf dem Host, also dem "richtigen PC", laufen hast, bist Du noch nicht in der VM, denn die VM müßte über Netzwerk auf Deinen Host und dann ins VPN gehen.
Richtig wäre also: VM hat Internetverbindung. In der VM den Linkmanager starten. Dann hast Du in der VM direkt das Netzwerk der Anlage über den Sitemanager.
Und sicherstellen dabei, daß die VM nicht schon irgendwie eine IP besitzt, die aus dem Bereich des Anlagennetzwerks kommt. Weil sonst weiß die VM nicht, über welche Netzwerkkarte sie raustelefonieren soll.


----------



## Cloud01 (4 Oktober 2021)

Weiss nicht ob ich euch richtig verstehe aber momentan funktioniert der Zugriff folgendermassen.
Der Server steht beim Kunden und hat keinen direkt Internetzugang, der VPN Zugang auf den Server (Wo die VM liegt) wird über einen Sitemanager (VPN Gateway) vor Ort gemacht (Sitemanager ist über das Mobilfunktnetz mit den Internet verbudnen) den Linkmanager wir von Fern (Bsp. Mein Arbeitsplatz) aus gestartet. Dies Funktioniert auch soweit, sprich ich kann per Remote auf den Server zugreiffen.
Nur Funktioniert der direkt zugriff auf den Webserver der auf dem Server läuft von Fern nicht, wenn ich den Webserver vor Ort aufrufe funktioniert dieser einwandfrei.


----------



## ChristophD (4 Oktober 2021)

er schreibst du der Webserver läuft in einer VM jetzt plötzlich läuft er auf dem Server 
Eventuell machst du einfach mal eine schematische Übersicht was da genau zusammengefrickelt wurde.


----------



## GLT (4 Oktober 2021)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> Nur Funktioniert der direkt zugriff auf den Webserver der auf dem Server läuft von Fern nicht, wenn ich den Webserver vor Ort aufrufe funktioniert dieser einwandfrei.


Proxy konfiguriert?

Anpingen ist möglich?


----------



## JSEngineering (4 Oktober 2021)

[SPS] ----------- [Server] --------- [Sitemanager] ******* (Internet) ******** [Arbeitsplatz mit Linkmanager]

Richtig?
Auf dem Server läuft eine Visualisierung mit Webserver?
Du versuchst, die HTML-Seite vom Webserver aufzurufen?
Auf dem Server: Browser öffnen, Seite öffnen: funktioniert?
Auf dem Arbeitsplatz: Browser öffnen, Seite öffnen: funktioniert nicht?

Uns ist allen nicht ganz klar, was Du machst und was Du möchtest...


----------



## Cloud01 (4 Oktober 2021)

Fast-
VM (auf Server) ---- Sitemanager °°°°°°internet°°°°°°°°Arbeitsplatz mit Linkmanager.
Auf dem Server läuft eine Visualisierung mit Webserver?
Ja, der Webserver läuft auf der VM auf dem Server
Du versuchst, die HTML-Seite vom Webserver aufzurufen?
JA
Auf dem Server: Browser öffnen, Seite öffnen: funktioniert?
Wenn ich per Remote auf die VM zugreife kann ich dort über einen Browser den Webserver aufrufen.
Auf dem Arbeitsplatz: Browser öffnen, Seite öffnen: funktioniert nicht?
Richtig.


----------



## ChristophD (4 Oktober 2021)

und was genau ist das Problem jetzt?
wie ist die Adresse des Webserver?


----------



## JSEngineering (4 Oktober 2021)

Welche IP rufst Du denn auf?
Auf dem Server öffnest Du einen Browser, vermutlich mit 127.0.0.1:[Port-x]
Damit greift der Browser auf den lokalen Port X zu.

Von außen hat jetzt aber einmal der Server und einmal die VM eine IP. Welche IP rufst Du auf?
Du mußt die IP von der VM aufrufen mit Port X. Nicht die vom Server!


----------



## Cloud01 (4 Oktober 2021)

Das mach ich auch so.
Intern kann ich den Webserver über localhost/login aufrufen  oder über die IP 172.16.1.3/login.
Und von extern versuche ich es über 172.16.1.3/login, dies funktioniert aber leider nicht.


----------



## ChristophD (4 Oktober 2021)

und welche ip hat das VPN?
Route vom VPN auf das 172.16.1.x Netz wurde eingerichtet?


----------

